# Critique my junior doe plese



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

This is my three and a half month old junior doe. I have two bucks to breed her to in the fall and I don't know which one to choose. I am told she is from a slower maturing line.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She's quite pretty! The only problem I noticed is she could have a more rear leg angulation?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I see what you are saying. Do you think if I set her up a little better that might look better? I didn't get her rear legs back far enough


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I was going to say her rump could be more level, but in the little pic of her walking, it looks ok to me.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> I see what you are saying. Do you think if I set her up a little better that might look better? I didn't get her rear legs back far enough


I'd like to see that! :thinking:  maybe?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are some more. I'm still trying to figure out how to set her up.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That helps. I think I might know which buck to pick.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I would love to hear other opinions as well.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to see a little more levelness over her rump and a bit more angulation to her rear legs. She could use a more powerful front end as well. She's a nice doe to build on though if she comes in with a nice udder and if bred to the right buck that is stong in those areas


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For her being set, You have the rear legs near perfect in set as far as how far back/forward they should be, but the front legs are just a touch too far forward, and you set her rear legs too far apart.

When setting them the legs should be squarely under them. The tip of the front hooves should line up straight with the beginning of the neck where it meets the withers, and the tip of the hooves on the rear legs should line up mid rump, if you were to draw an imaginary line straight up.

I would like to see more rear leg angulation as well, as they are borderline posty.
Her rump is a tad steep, but not bad.
I would like to see a bit more feminity in the neck.
She could use a bit more power in the front end assembly


Her brisket blends well into the neck
She has strong pasturns
She has a strong topline
A fair amount of depth, as soon as she has kidded it should drop those ribs down
She has a nice body length 
And a smooth appearance.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. That helps a lot. She hopefully will freshen with a nice udder.


----------

